

Ask HN: What would it take for you to do surveys? - JacobH

Does anyone have any features that they would like to see a survey based application provide?<p>I have the base of a site, but ironically I realized that I didn&#x27;t survey people to see what features they would like.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;doblun.com is the site. From the landing it might seem like I am just getting started. Reason for that is I don&#x27;t like landing pages. I want to just have the application ready to go with a quick signup when I start to upload the application files.
======
samcrawford
A few thoughts off the top of my head, and apologies if these are already
covered by the majority of survey sites (I'm yet to use one).

Track drop-off rates throughout the survey. Not at the page level, but at the
question level. Track how long it took question to be answered. Allow complete
export of all the survey data. With any summary chart/table, provide the
ability to export the underlying data. Ensure it behaves well on mobiles, most
of the ones I've seen as a user do not. Provide webhooks: so if a technically
adept client comes along and asks for a survey, and wants to give all users
who take it a free month's service, then you call them via a webhook to notify
them as such

That said, unless it's something radically different, I think it's a tough
market to be in. So many scammers and free options already.

------
fusspawn
Define Survey application. Your website litterally tells me nothing :/

If its anything like some of the other survey sites asking you to complete X
surveys to get payed a few dollars. Actually paying out would be the best
start. 90% wont ever actually payout and are total scams.

Those that do are mostly broken. Surveys wont ever complete ect ect.

I spent a few hours in a throw away vm trying a few out one day just to see if
it was actually possible to make any cash on those sort of things. Its not.

~~~
JacobH
It's not traditional to say the least. The focus is to be more like a youtube
partners program.

So the users of the application aren't trusting a random source to deliver,
but people they are already familiar with.

